# Catfish - Sandusky Bay



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Any action around the old bay bridge or the railroad bridge yet?


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

We went up to old bay bridge last saturday it was my first time fishing it. We fished the east side of the bridge about half way to the end. We only managed 2 cats one was about 3 pounds the other around 5. There was no shortage of sheephead though, I'm not sure if I was fishing in the right spot or not as it was our first time. We used raw shrimp, cut bait, and night crawlers. We're planning on going back up after the water warms some and try it again. I've heard it's a very good spot for lots of good sized cats.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

The Bay has been on fire the last couple of weeks. Channels up to 22# have been pulled out of the waters. It's Bay time!


----------

